# University California Polytechnic: Pomona - Fall Quarter Eberron Campaign



## ergeheilalt (Jul 16, 2004)

Hiya folks,

I'm interested in starting a game on or off campus this fall. I will be dorming, so if we're off campus we're going to need a venue. If I can get 3 or 4 people, then I plan on running the published adventure series starting with the adventure in the back of the CS. If you're interested shoot me a letter at my campus mail jrdonson - at - csupomona - dot - edu.

A little backgound...
I'm a 20 year old male, gamed for 8 years or so. I'm an ME major, but not the prototypical engineer type . I've DMed two campaigns (both homebrew) and played in 12 or so game. I'm most familiar with D&D, but I've run a short few sessions in d20 Modern. 

I'll be delighted to hear from you,
Erge


----------



## darkpoet (Jul 17, 2004)

*interested*

Well myself and another freind have has a game in the Whitter area (not to far from you) that was meeting every other Sat. Our dm is moving to the east coast and we are willing to look at a new game. Drop me a line.


----------

